
Don't commit your .DS_Store files - axvf
https://2dotslash.com/blog/dont-commit-your-ds-store-files
======
toomanybeersies
This seems more like a story of "don't store database backups in publicly
accessible folders"

~~~
axvf
That's certainly the real problem here, the point is you might expect the
webserver to prevent indexing but this file can act as an index.

